# New to Catering



## triddick1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello Caterers,

I am planning on attending culinary school to learn the basic techniques of the art.  I am currently an at home cook, and am planning on opening a catering business in the next year or two.  I am in the process of doing my research, and am planning on getting education that will set me apart from local competition.  I am looking for as many tips, and words of advice you are willing to render.  

A little background, I am an accountant, with a bachelor's degree in business administration, and a master's degree in accounting.  I am planning on attending classes in the evenings, and will operate my business while working.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Rule one when you cater, don't make the (common) mistake of underpricing in order to

"build up some clients, then I'll raise my rates after I get more established."

It rarely works that way--raising rates just ticks off repeat clients and referrals alike.

Once a low priced caterer, always one.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

Have you ever worked for a caterer?

I'd suggest you find one or two that do the type of service you hope to do and get some experience.

That business has a large overhead----I don't see a way for that to be a side job and stay afloat--

Getting part time,on call ,work with a caterer is easy enough to do--


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah I didn't read that post well enough--was tired from work, and sort of put the

cart before the horse there...was thinking you were already catering. 

 Mike is right of course, you can't really want to be a caterer until you really KNOW what

it is to BE a caterer. And I've said it before, culinary school does not a caterer make--get

at least 10 or 15 events under your belt before sinking  any time or money into this business.

Personally it took me over 50 before I really knew I could do it on my own.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

Bingo----We considered a worker to be a novice until they had at least a dozen jobs under their belt---

In full service catering there are a large variety of party styles---

Buffet--throw away--and formal

Cocktail parties

Tent parties

open houses

promotional events

picnics

And the list goes on----like Mezenplaz said---50 parties is about when I could trust a person with above average intelligence and common sense to actually supervise an event.

We did a lot of complicated serving and many parties over 2000 guests---this requires an experienced team---

Without real world experience you could be limiting your growth--Jump into the pool and learn to swim where there is a life guard----your employer---


----------



## triddick1 (Feb 1, 2014)

I haven't dished out any money yet, and should have mentioned I plan on gaining experience by working under a caterer. I haven't decided on whether or not I should start looking now, or wait to get employed as part of my required externship. I am currently trying to do my research and soak up as much knowledge and information as possible for my future endeavors. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## triddick1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Might I ask how you got involved in catering? What made you decide this was the business you wanted to be in? Did you go to school, gain real world experience, or both? What tools did you find helpful? Would you rather be doing something else with your life? Also, how would you suggest someone with no catering experience gain the attention of a caterer (for hire)? I have no "kitchen" experience but am not above washing dishes just to get in the door.

Excuse all of the questions. I'm curious by nature.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Mike I believe you posted your roots story in here a few months ago....

but you can tell it again. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

Or you can click Mike's profile and search out some of his earliest posts,

so he doesn't have to write out his long, fascinating career again. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

I don't know if I ever said how I got started, got to be friends with an owner

of a café we frequented, he was event catering out of the kitchen there,

and apparently concluded I was "above average intelligence and common sense" 

and started sending me out. But I'd also had some kitchen cooking and food factory

experience by that point. (which you dont NEED, all that stuff just helps a little)

I got thoroughly hooked on the business, especially the aspect of no 2 events ever

being the same, and that you never know whats gonna happen.

I was running events after the 3rd one, but to get a well rounded knowledge,

and a feel for what may 'spring up" , it takes a while.

Starting from scratch and learning lessons the hard way equates to learning by

going broke. I can honestly say if I'd started one with no experience on a shoe

string budget, I would've fallen flat on my face.


----------



## triddick1 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'll check out his profile. Thanks for the posts.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Having been iin the upscale high volume catering busines for over 50 yers I can tell you the business angle is the most important. I can teach anyone cooking and food decortating but I can't teach  them business smarts Learn how to buy, how to figure quantities , and how  much you need for x amt. of guest..

   You do not want to overproduce or not have enough both ways. Sales is also very important, get a good salesman and put him on a percentage of sales. He will try like crazy.

   The one place I ran in NY  grossed  17 million $ per year with 6 on premise ballrooms and som outside gigs.  OFF Premise is the hardest as it requires more time and effort

      I wish you luck and make sure you are in good health(you will need it)  EDB


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I haven't read all the responses, but you will need more experience than just culinary school to open and succeed in the catering business. My suggestion is to work for a good catering company or two before opening up your own business right out of the finish line. Trust me, it will be invaluable.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

My story is a long one---I will give you this learning tip---

Search out the types of caterers that you think will let you experience the best parties---

Call them and then go visit---this is the slow time of the year--but they all have a list of potential help---get on the list-

call once a week or so to see if they have any parties that fit your schedule---

Don't get chatty and mention that you want to start a business----

Really,all they want to know is if you are available and will you show up.

We had four different kitchens over the years--the last one was a good one---

We handled the training classes and meetings for large corporations--usually about 14 a day--

We also catered the big fancy affairs---I've served in almost every museum and auditorium in Chicago--

It seemed that the fancier the show the better our business became--often we had multiple buffets --and lots of cooking right at the buffet--

One of those was at the Field museum for a little over 2000---7 buffets and five bars---Each buffet a different theme--

A good time was had by all (except I ended up working till 5 am with a broken hand and wrecked knee)

It's an exciting trade---That's why I suggest you get some experience----

I was at it a long time, perhaps to long----We had a big picnic for a company every five years--the last one was 7200 people

We were given a parking lot--and provided tents,fencing stages and bands petting zoo ,you name it--all cooked on location--

We also took on another party the same day----You now it's time to change when an event like that doesn't make your heart beat faster.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Most people in catering know how to cook. The trick that most of them don't get is, how a cooked and hold food that tastes and looks like it has just been cooked. ...........Good luck......Chefbillyb


----------



## triddick1 (Feb 1, 2014)

@mikeswoods I'll check some companies out and start calling. 

@ed buchanan Valuable information. I'l look into it. I'm an accountant, so numbers are always on the mind.

@ All caterers, how did you start your businesses? I mentioned before I am going to get the experience, as I am only in the preliminary process of gathering info, field opinions, and research but I know you had to have started somewhere. There has to have been something that let you know you wanted to run your own business, and I'm assuming you started small and grew over time. 

I'm aware that culinary school will not make me a caterer, or even a chef. I'm aware businesses don't magically become successful. I'm aware experience in any field, not just catering, is valuable especially in operating businesses. I want to learn the business, every aspect of it.


----------



## triddick1 (Feb 1, 2014)

@ chef billy Good point.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Geeze you guys are dragging up some great memories.
Mike was right on point with the word exciting as a descriptor of catering.
Never know who you will meet next...or where.
The adrenaline rush of working as a team at a huge gig.
Reading each other's minds.....
Moving like one huge brain with 50 bodies lol.
Sorry OT.

mimi


----------



## triddick1 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm looking forward to the journey. A deviation from the monotonous office lifestyle is what I'm looking for. I appreciate all of the insight.


----------



## gaelynne (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello all!  I am loving reading the posts from this site!  I am new to the catering world.  Growing up, my parents owned a restaurant so I grew up cooking.  Currently I am a family childcare provider.  After my daughters wedding a year ago, people commented how good everything was (I did all the food and reception myself) and I should become a caterer.  I LOVE to cook!  And any reason to make a list & a spreadsheet make me happy.  So I took my food service manager (required in MN not sure about other states) and received my certificate.  I've talked with my licensor about what is needed to become a full Licensed Caterer.  Well, it's that darn commercial kitchen that is holding me up.  So he suggested "practice" catering.  I've had lots of friends/family allowing me to practice at their events.  NOT a money maker but what a learning experince.   And boy has it been a learning experience!  The best thing is learning what works, what doesn't work, what I need to have at every event, how to figure out costs/time management, a world of things!!!!  I was so naive and thought I would be up and running within a few months.  I'm so glad I've still been at it a year later!  I really hope in the next year I will have my commercial kitchen and be able to really cater events.  In the meantime, I practice!

I sure hope this makes sense.  Well, back to reading posts!


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

So far it sounds like you may already possess one of the most important prerequisites-- passion.

We all pretty much suggest here to anyone aspiring to enter catering to seek out and actually work WITH

some established caterers to see what it's all about. Get at least a dozen or so events, pref of various types

under your belt, before proceeding--you'll be glad you did.

As to kitchens, there are commercial kitchens available everywhere, not just restaurants, many built and maintained

for the sole purpose of booking out to caterers. There might also be options in your state/county to start out without

needing a full fledged catering license.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Be a person and hire people that are perfectionist's. When you do off site catering, you can't afford to forget anything, it could make or break a function. I never had a bad catering, I made sure everything that needed to be brought was there, I also made sure the food was cooked, held, and served properly. I had good people teaching me the importance of doing it right, no mistakes. I learned my trade in Hawaii under very caring people, people that were out for me. On one catering, I wasn't involved in this one. I was in the office when the Chef called and asked me to check the oven, I came back with the answer, yes, there are 8 lobsters in the oven. The party was being served at the Governors Mansion, the 8 lobsters were for the head table.

On another catering, Not mine, I was doing one of my own that night. My boss was stressing to me about not for getting things, I never forgot anything, I guess he just liked giving me the speech. I stopped by to see him at his catering, The people were about to arrive. He was outside with the Valet guys that he hired. All the fancy cars came rolling in, he told his Valet guy to park the car. The Valet guy said, I can't drive, I don't have a license. I just smiled and walked away, I guess he didn't check everything. I learned, don't leave anything to chance. During that week we were training over 150 people to work at 4 different parties for the American Bakers assoc, they were all fine dining set ups, platted meals, full service.......Catering was my first love in this business, I loved doing them, I was good at it...................ChefBillyB


----------



## gaelynne (Feb 6, 2014)

I love reading your posts!  It is that passion that inspires newbies!  I don't know if I will ever make it as a caterer.  There are lots of costs involved.  But I keep going and trying.  I live in a very rural area.  Around here when you talk about catering, well, you must haven't gotten Subway to deliver.  There aren't many catering companies withing 60 miles of where I live.  There are a few, but only 1 or 2 I would maybe want to be associated with.  For instance, we have a facebook page that sells things in this area.  A lady had 2 cambro food carriers for sale.  No, I don't have a big fancy kitchen but I do cook a lot!  And I do transport food when we have parties at friends or even camping (I'm always the cook) and I knew it was a good price for cambro.  So I posted I would buy them.  Seller replies sold to me.  Go me!  Then a caterer who is approx 40 miles away from me posts that he will pay double what seller was asking if he could have them after all, he was a professional and I was nothing more than a civilian.  OH WOW!  I still got the cambro boxes and he got a reputation for being a jerk.


----------



## triddick1 (Feb 1, 2014)

That's very impressive, and you are always full of valuable information. I wonder what the valet guy thought he'd be doing? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif

I've been looking into local caterers and have found a few that definitely stand out. How do I get them to notice me and even take me seriously with no related experience?

I'm the best worker that I know. You won't find anyone that is more willing to learn and reliable than me but how do convince someone of that with no experience? Do I submit my resume (although unrelated to the industry), or simply call them up and talk?

I'm really anxious to get on someone's list. I'm an apt pupil!


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

triddick1 said:


> That's very impressive, and you are always full of valuable information. I wonder what the valet guy thought he'd be doing? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif
> 
> I've been looking into local caterers and have found a few that definitely stand out. How do I get them to notice me and even take me seriously with no related experience?
> 
> ...


I always look for people with passion. I look for a person come to me and say, hire me, teach me, I'll be the best employee you ever had. A Chef wants to hear, you will always show up for work and be called in anytime to help out in short notice. I always wanted people who didn't make their problems, my problem. Passion, eager to learn, learn fast, be an asset to the operation as soon as possible. I wouldn't even bring up your accounting back ground, that doesn't help them. It will help you when you start your own business.

IMHO, just because your a Chef, doesn't make you a good caterer. Catering is a whole different business, it is still long hours like in a Restaurant, still all about food cost control and portions. What makes a good catering Chef is a Chef that is good with Logistics, understanding how to cook and present your product under adverse conditions. Catering is much more than just cooking and serving food............ChefBillyB


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

triddick1 said:


> That's very impressive, and you are always full of valuable information. I wonder what the valet guy thought he'd be doing? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif
> 
> I've been looking into local caterers and have found a few that definitely stand out. How do I get them to notice me and even take me seriously with no related experience?
> 
> ...


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

I just got home and I'm hungry--I'll be back later with a few more thoughts---Mike-----


----------



## triddick1 (Feb 1, 2014)

And the conversation gets better and better. I'm loving these posts.

That is a great idea! I think I over complicated things. Passion, eager, timely, reliable, friendly, charismatic, devoted, quick learner, all characteristics I definitely poses. It's good to hear these are important, and it's not just about whether or not you have industry experience. This gives me the confidence I need.

It's always good to learn from someone that is experienced and loves what they do.

I love the passion that you all have for the industry. It is very inspiring. Once I get out there I will have to share my experiences as well.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

Today is over for me--tomorrow I will lay out some of the steps that lead to growing my business---

A few of the 'ah ha' moments the made the business progress and grow---

It's cold here and I've been working --tomorrow is going to be tough--But I promise you a good story---Mike---

--------------------------------Mean while---here is a story from long ago---just for fun---Story Time---1952 Dodge School Bus - Off Topic - DIY Chatroom - DIY Home Improvement Forum


----------



## triddick1 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm in the midst of reading the story. I'm prepping for the story of the day.


----------



## triddick1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey Mike! Story time!


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

It's cold again--Yesterday was 12 below zero and I spent the day in an unheated garage wet cutting tile---

So please forgive my delay---------I'm kind of busy with work--so this will be short----but I'll be back if you are interested---

You asked 'How did you start in the catering business?'----For me,that is a hard one to answer----

My father was an artist---He had the abilities and the 'artistic mentality'---just exactly the wrong mind set to run a business--

I was in Junior high when he lost his job as a store designer/decorator---I spent my child hood touring shopping malls that my dad worked on

I helped as he trimmed windows in clothing stores and helped him build displays for trade shows,fashion shows and theme decorations for a local country club.

He had boundless energy and an almost child like imagination---the things he would design and draw were amazing.

But like most artists ,he was living in a dream land and day to day tedium was something he just could not handle well---you would find him staring out the window with glassy eyes and know he was dreaming up something --and was far away from the real world of bill and schedules and other boring stuff.

This was in 1964----He was 45ish and out of a job---Yes, it was cheaper to hire young help and he was in a bind.

The answer? Buy a business----a clothing store----But that part didn't work out---Yep--he bought a German Deli---we aren't even German.


----------



## triddick1 (Feb 1, 2014)

@Mikeswoods Sounds like you need a cookie and a tall cup of hot chocolate. So how did the deli work out? Was it a hit or miss? I have a feeling you have a "miss" story on the way.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

Actually the deli worked out well---

I did a lot of learning there--lessons of what to do and what not to do.

The kitchen was ancient--wood walk in cooler---wood kitchen counter tops--wood shelves--

Lucky for him todays codes didn't apply----

The shop was busy and well staffed with old school German ladies---and some outstanding cooks--

Berta was one of those----she had run a lodge in the mountains of Austria----from her I learned the basics of salad making----taste and smell---

There was a big trade in carry out---deli trays--cold canapes --sandwich loaves--along with full service catering.

He got lucky and hired a tough gal to sell catering---Michelle---she must have been on commission because she hustled a lot of work.

I was young and helped and observed----learning from everyone and keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

My true love was wood---that was my dream--carving--furniture and building things----

We have a strong ,tight family---my mother was a school teacher ,a lover of the out doors ,a concert violinist and a traveler.

My dad was the son of a Long Island business mogul----a rather hard man to have for a father,I;m sure.

My dad did not inherit the business sense his father had--perhaps because money was never hard to get as a young man--I just don't know that.

In today world he might be diagnosed with 'attention deficit disorder'---then ?  He was called a day dreamer------


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

That old building was terrible to work out of---All storage was in the basement--have you ever carried china and chaffing dishes up a flight of stairs?

That's just nuts. What a waste of time and energy.

Lesson---make your facility efficient----proper work flow---

And Michelle?  While good at selling and organizing ,I did not trust her completely. To cagy -to many whispered conversations out of my ear shot--or so  she thought.

Lesson---keep your own books----"trust ,but verify. " as mister Reagan once said.

Food? That deli had the worlds finest foods---and some great old world cooks.

Lesson----good food will sell itself----and people will be loyal to your kitchen.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

My father did what he could to upgrade the old store----he was a store designer and window trimmer--

New paint--new coolers and kitchen equipment--shelves and new products----

Gourmet cookware was added along with gift items----the place was hopping---

He was having fun---all theses changes came with a cost so his bottom line suffered.

He had good luck with the gifts and cookware but it was crowding out the core business--food--

Lesson---stay focused on what is really important---

Soon enough the gift ware was moved into the empty store front next door---but the stores were not connected---so the labor cost was out of proportion with the sales---

Lesson--------don't put to many irons in the fire at one time----good grief.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

This is turning into a novel---If anyone is interested,I'll continue----sorry for the long winded writing---

Time to shower up and head out into the romantic world of remodeling---today? Grouting a tile floor--

Ho Ho Ho---Mike----


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

You go tote that bale.....

We will be here when you return.

If like me you are a morning coffee poster we will "see" you tomorrow morning ;-)

mimi


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks---I'll be back----look for an old thread of mine about Berta----Mike-----


----------



## triddick1 (Feb 1, 2014)

You sound like you've had an interesting life. The deli sounds great. I go out of my way for mom and pop restaurants, especially delis, bagel shops, and coffee shops. They just have the ability to make me feel happy as soon as I step foot in the door. It sounds like your deli was the same. I'm sure many lessons came over the years. Glad to hear you also found your true love. Its interesting how we have youth choose career paths before fully developing, or how we just end up in certain careers. 

And yes, I'm still interested.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

Time went on---the bank next door to the shop bought up the whole block in order to expand---

My folks bought a nice historic building across the street---

The new building would house the Deli and gift shop--a kitchen would be needed and the basement was the logical spot.

My father set up the drafting table in the living room--Oh,boy----there was a 50 seat restaurant in the basement---oh god--

"Dad, what do you know about running a restaurant?" I asked---

"---------Well, I worked in a soda fountain when I was in high school----------"

I helped build out the new shop and restaurant.  The last thing I did before heading out to California was carve them a nice redwood sign for above the door.

I set off to go to school and start building furniture----Ah,to be 20 again----


----------



## triddick1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Ah, to be 20 again... I was the girl that threw bbqs and would pre-sale meals by the plate (different price for ribs vs chicken). I had one friend check names off the "list" at the door and had another in charge of what I thought to be a simple task, salad. The friend in charge of the list did a great job. She was feisty so telling people no came naturally. The friend in charge of the salad....not so good. I noticed she put an entire head of lettuce under running water (to clean the lettuce). She was instantly fired. Good times. 

There were bbqs all the time in school but they consisted of hot dogs and potato chips. This was an insult to me. I had ribs, and they sold very well. My friends and I laugh at that to this day, because who charges someone to go to a BBQ??? I did. That should have qued me to take a different direction in life. Those were the days.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

That's funny---I remember the first food fest we were in--

The other vendors scoffed at our prices---you're way to high!

We were really busy---best selling booth at that fest---some people like food ---


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I once set up a bar for an old friend (everyone in the bar business is an old friend lol).

Vintage downtown building very trendy area.

The county courthouse and a zillion attnys (and their office staff) within walking distance.

Exposed brick and sky high original pressed tin ceilings.

Tried to talk him out of placing his cigar and vintage scotch room up ALL THOSE STEEP STAIRS but he wouldn't listen.

Even built a humidor up there.

Never took off /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif.

That area is still trendy and the building is occupied by a ladies who lunch place.

They are making a fortune catering all the women's clubs.

The humidor?

Heard he tore it out and reassembled in his home.

mimi

Moral of story?

IDK.

Just wish he would have put that damn humidor in the walk in basement.

m.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

It's funny how things work out----The new building worked out well---except the restaurant---

I was in Northern California for a year----loved the life--I carved signs for a couple of restaurants--worked on furniture and landed a job as a framer-

All was well--except back in Illinois--I got a letter that jerked at my heart strings--"we're going broke. I need you to come back and help your father---"

I carved the last sign well into the night during my 'going away' party---I left my shop set up and told everybody I'd be back in six months--maybe seven.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

I was full of optimistic---how bad could it be?

The restaurant was a loss----to small--to much payroll--and little sales---dull menu---

It's not easy to tell a parent that it's time to kill  that dream--but that's what I had to do--

We were set to close it up about the time my brother returned to Illinois to get married---

We held the rehearsal dinner there--the gal that was going to play guitar and sing at his wedding liked the room--

She said," Gee ,this is a nice room. Why don't you have some entertainment down here?"

That was the humble start of our folk music club-----for the next two or three years the restaurant was only open Thursday ,Friday and Saturday nights.

That is a story unto itself---but the place was busy and a lot of alcohol was consumed---

Catering?  Oh,yea---that happened,too.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

And also about that time...he was considering becoming a Suspense Novelist.... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

I've got to get going to work----so this will be short.

The folk music club was fun and I learned a lot about promoting a place with zero budget---

I made friends with a reporter for a local news paper---He started posting 'reviews' of the musicians---all written by me---

Local papers need fillers and like free ones----a local business magazine became very useful some years later--I would write up articles about business open houses that we catered---

The catering manager,Michelle , left about this time---and the catering fell on my shoulders---

Our area was becoming the high tech corridor---our business meeting trade started to roll---

I found that delivering food to the offices became faster and less hassle when I set up the luncheons---

It only took a couple of minutes to snap out a disposable table cloth and set up the foods---about the same time it took to unload the carts without setting up the buffet.

I also learned that trying to collect a payment during a delivery took to long---so all but a few corporate accounts were given credit--2/10 net 30

The weekend club made weekend catering a chore---so I became rather selective in the jobs we took on.

Believe me, selling becomes easier when you do not care to do just any job----I learned to qualify prospects on the phone and weed out the tire kickers,pain in the butts,prima donnas and  lesser sorts---weekend work needed to be profitable or it was not going to happen.

We had added enough new company picnic business to purchase out own charcoal grills---


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

If this is derailing the thread or getting boring--kindly PM me and tell me to shut up----

The shop was sold in 1975----every thing except the catering department---the new owners did not want it.-------


----------



## triddick1 (Feb 1, 2014)

@ Mikeswoods This is good stuff.  It has actually brought about new questions to ask all in this thread. 

Question 1-  When is it time to pull the plug on a business/idea, and when should you alter your current operations to try to "stay in the game"?  In other words, when do you accept failure, and when do you restructure your model?


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

As to pulling the plug? That's a tough one---I've been there twice--and sold the businesses both times--so a total loss was avoided---

I think the one thing a small business has going for it is evolution---if you are not always improving and changing,you will soon stagnate and die.

Two things lead to the sale of the shop----the business was changing----the core German immigrant customers were aging and the next generation were plain old Americans --- The large chain grocery stores were all adding deli counters---sure the uality was not as good as ours,but the convienience factor was real.

The last straw? Road construction---the shop was one block south of a railroad track--and a year long project was coming to build an underpass---this would cut us off from traffic----

A willing buyer was found----the shop existed for another 20 years after we sold it----the new buyers were Polish---sharp operators,too.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

I planned to return to California---My father was once again looking for a job----

Neither one of those happened-----------------------------


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

I needed to build a nest egg,so I got a job in a warehouse---fork lifts are fun to drive!

My father was not having a good time----at his age no one wanted him---the job offers he did get were insulting.

I never saw his spirits so low---the shop was gone for nearly a year --my nest egg was getting bigger and I was starting to plan my return.

That is when he approached me about going into business with him as an 50/50 partner in the off premise catering business.

I had not left soon enough--and needed to think this one through.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

We agreed on a business plan----I was hoping for a simpler business that was aimed at corporate customers--

The drama of weddings and home parties gets real tiresome--The selling time involved to land a corporate account is about the same as that involved with a home customer---and the return is greater---

My father had been busy before he spoke to me---not only were almost all of our old customers still interested in doing business with us---one of them had built an addition to their facility and had space to rent---the location was ideal---near the two major highways that led to the north and south corporate corridors---making delivery times rather efficient.

A simple ,efficient ,no frills shop was set up---office---kitchen/scullery---equipment room and garage---

Staff? Our old supervisors from the original place were still available---I cooked and my father manned the phones.

Marketing became a big focus----------

Anyone want more?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I made the worst of rookie mistakes Thursday nite.

Forgot an order.

A small one (2 doz strawberry macs and a chocolate torte) but still....

I have continued to bake for a select few of my oldtimers (the ones that will do without if I am not available...the ones that kept coming even if they only had the extra cash for a pan of brownies) and she called Thurs pm asking if she could pick up her order Friday am.

eek!

What order?

I had to admit the bumble if for no other reason than to actually write up what she requested.

She lolololed and reminded me that a month ago we ran into each other at the cleaners and we talked about her Vday party (for all her single lady friends) and she was not surprised...as I never wrote it down.

Anyway back to the mistake (forgotten order was a wee matter easily corrected) came home and pulled the ingredients together...

I had to make a torte for my sweetie so just doubled up and got them in the oven.

Next prepped all the mac ingredients (grind and sift and measure and whisk) prep the sheet pans and collect piping tools.

Still had time so also prepped the ganache and raspberry puree and the glaze.

Pulled tortes to a cooling rack and as the oven had to cool to 300 for the macs turned it off.

On to the almond batter!

Whisked and sweetened and colored and flavored and folded.

Piped let cure then popped into the oven.

Set the time for halfway so the pans could be rotated.

Okay boys and girls.....did you catch my mistake?

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Well the timer went off and I proceeded to the oven to rotate the pans.

Saw the shells had spread.

Curious.

The oven was still cold.

Yep...never turned it back on.

D##n it to heck!

Set the oven to a fast preheat but left the pans in there just in case....

Remade the shells...measure and grind and whisk and sift and color and flavor and fold and pipe onto the prepped sheet pans pulled the by now cooked thru really wide and flat mac shells and placed the fresh pert ones in to bake and set the timer for halfway in order to rotate pans.

Deja vu lol.

Moral of story?

IDK...maybe that the ugliest macarons are also the tastiest?

Really!

Were the best I ever baked...IMO.

mimi


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm hungry---that sounds so good-----


----------



## triddick1 (Feb 1, 2014)

@flipflopgirl Moral of the story---You made so many you're sharing with all of us? Maybe? One can hope. 

@Mikeswoods Keep it coming. How did the catering take off?


----------



## triddick1 (Feb 1, 2014)

@Meezenplaz Do I hear a memoir in the making?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Well I certainly have a lot of stories.... hmm how many does it take to make a WHOLE memoir? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

I was starting to get bored by my long story---

How about I change tactics and get to what worked?

The new shop worked fine --marketing became the main focus for the first two years---

We had plenty of Yellow page adds---in today world--a top notch web site would be the ticket--

We concentrated on businesses--lots of meetings---self service---we did set up the buffets and included everything--

the bigger the corporation the better--IBM,Xerox,Intel and the like---you see,those companies have multiple offices ,so one sale often led to several new accounts.

Almost all of them had open accounts---so you need to wait 30 days for pay---

We averaged 14 to 17 meetings per week day---

Business open houses---Most were rather fancy cocktail parties---some were cook outs---all were profitable and fully served--

You better get to know the in's and out's of this type of promotional party---I've seen some of these go very wrong---

Major company celebrations---often an anniversary party---------

These were often the largest and most memorable---with decorating ---buses to haul guests---big guest counts--exotic locations--

These affairs are frequently over 1000 guests---we had one cable company will 2200--a shipper with 7200---

There better be some good people working for you--and dependable suppliers---

Company picnics-----the most profitable single type of party we did-----we did 4 or more on a typical summer week end--

80 guest minimum--average was 200 guests--some were in the 1000s

Fund raising parties----usually a formal dinner---some times a 'show off' theme party---

Beware---these are often a 'party by committee'--trying to get these people to agree on something is worse than attending a condo association meeting.

Concession stands----yep---cash money---Horse shows---remember that---also food fests---trade shows--gun shows--a rock and gem show paid my property taxes every year.

Weddings----we did a bunch---I really hated most of them--and worked most of them personally because that type of gathering is most likely to have problems.   All to often the bride has dreamed the event into a Hollywood movie---perfect beyond human ability---

Be careful if you wish to enter this arena---some times the lions eat the gladiators.

Gift packs----Yep---gift boxes filled with gourmet cheeses and fancy foods---your corporate customers need something like this---we made a lot of them-some customers ordered dozens---

Rentals----to much to list-----

I'm sure I forgot a few----Join in---add some comments or ask questions---We out grew our first shop and moved into a 3800 SF building and were soon enough jammed to the rafters---


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

When looking for prospects---don't dismiss any company---who would believe these regulars?

McDonalds---The Mariot---the health department---Tome Stone Pizza---Sysco---and a bunch of other folks you might figure would fix their own food.

Here are two more-----

Factory feeds--often a Christmas party--also--often 3 shifts--so plan on a long day---usually a served buffet,throw away plates---keep the food simple,well prepared and plenty---

Strikes----If you don't mind crossing a picket line---these can be big money---the best was 3 weeks---24 hours a day--three locations

800 meals a day with all drinks and snacks---there are risks involved


----------



## motherofchaos (Mar 3, 2014)

@Mikeswoods - loved the story and the helpful hints for catering gigs!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Well back from vaca and trying to catch up....
Will post next when something fun and educational comes to me.

mimi


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

> 800 meals a day with all drinks and snacks---there are risks involved


Yes but with that kind of $$$ you can pre-afford the best weaponry and state of the art Kevlar! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Great stories Mike! Keep em coming--we'll make you hang up your tool belt and

start longing for the good ol' days yet!

And BTW, one of the WORST gigs I ever worked was a factory-feed on Thanksgiving night--

worstest horriblist client the modern world has seen.

Just sayin.... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

Some of the December days became memorable----We completely forgot to pick up a crew one time---the day was nuts---I got greedy and took on 28 parties that day---never do that---

We made it through the day--and vowed to be more selective in the future---


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I am assuming this thread will remain open and accepting stories from back in the day.....


Pretty sure you guys know I waited tables in my home town from the time I could carry a full banquet tray so lets fast forward to the summer after high school graduation.



I come from a small town in south Texas.


Raised in a barn you could say....


The day after I got that paper I moved to the Dallas Fort Worth area and was lucky to get a day job bartending in one of the terminals at the new (to me anyway) DFW airport.


This was when I would make the acquaintance of a man who remained a close friend until his death 2 decades later.


One day this swarthy looking gentleman came in and sat at my bar...asked for a bloody mary.


One sip and he gagged and gave me "the look" took a bar nap and with what looked like a very expensive pen proceeded to write out his recipe for a homemade base.


I was able to gather up most of the ingredients and he walked me thru the "proper" technique.


Made us both a drink (this was Texas and the legal age to drink was 18) and wow...this s**t was good.


I still have that napkin lol.


We enjoyed our drink and he asked me about myself and told me a bit about himself.


You know...bartalk.


Handing me his card he introduced himself and asked if I knew banquet service.


A bit I replied.


Come to my office (a newish and classy hotel that had opened at the airport's north exit) when you get off shift if you want to learn how to make the "real" money.


I know what you guys are thinking...and I was thinking the same.


But I had just made the acquaintance of my "Godfather" an exile from the (ex) Shah's Iran who had to introduce himself as Turkish or possibly face the wrath of those scouring the planet...looking for men like him to take back and "face the music" in the stead of the man who got away.


Getting wordy here so will continue the story of my birth after my Cheerios.



mimi


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

Some good ideas just sort of happen----

Long ago --we had an easy Sunday---only one job, a family reunion picnic---the usual--grilled chicken,burgers and sausage--

Perfect. No need for any kitchen staff--all meats cooked on site--salads prepped and sitting in the cooler--truck loaded and parked in the garage.

Simple ---until I got a last minute change----" I want to add a carved roast to the order. We have a lot of older folks coming and I'm concerned about the BB chicken and sausage and the old folks."

Damn, I didn't want to sit in the kitchen for 3 1/2 hours waiting for a roast to cook------------------------------so I made something up!

" Oh, We have just the thing for you!  Carved Terriaki charcoal broil!---It's a roast cooked right on the grill ,everyone loves it!"

I lied---I had no idea what I was going to do--but I sold it--14 pound top butt--cut into thirds--I found a terriaki marinade recipe in one of my cook books--

I knew we had a winner---when the meal was done, people went back to the carving station and picked through the scraps and ate every bit--

then sopped up all the juices with dinner rolls and left the carving station clean.

That item became a signature item---we sold tens of thousands of pounds in the years after that little cook out.

All because I didn't want to sit in the kitchen and wait for a roast to cook.--Mike----


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Let's call my new friend and employer Pops (that sounds Persian right?).

Being a little rough around the edges Pops thought I could use a bit of polishing.

The banquet manager (also Persian) was an ex Butler? and had fled (pre revolutionary Iran) with his family also.

He not only taught me how to manage a loaded banquet tray without having to rest it on my shoulder (nononono! Pull your hair back! It is touching the food!)

He taught me a lot...not only HOW to set the table (casual vs formal) but what would need to be ON that table by just reading the menu.

Best of all was my "graduation gift"..a 14 carat gold crumbler engraved with my name and the date /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif.

Since I would be working both banquet and formal catering gigs at private homes I needed to learn the classic Playboy Bunny way to serve cocktails to a low table (wearing a little black wrap around dress), this knee bend and look over the shoulder and smile proved to be invaluable.

I was never a girly-girl with the makeup and hair (got messed up under my cowboy hat so what was the point?) Pop's friend sent me to yet

ANOTHER Persian expat...this one a woman.

She wanted my hair short to show off my beautiful bone structure (HEY! just sayin' lol) so we did that.

Couldn't pile my hair up any longer but def had more time in the morning /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif .

Once all that hair weight was gone it was back to the uncontrollable birds nest of red curls....the main reason I grew my hair so long in the first place.

Looked like Orphan Annie /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif.

On to the makeup counter at the mall.

She told me to fade the tan as it looked bad with my hair color and brought out too many freckles "the sun will make your skin like leather as well as makeit wrinkle and give the skin cancer" she finally got across.

I didn't need much makeup (still 18 years old) so a bit of blush coupled with eye liner and shadow with heavy mascara would do for now...

Since this post is starting to read like a Glamour magazine I'm gonna shut it down.

Oh one last thing.....never wear blue jeans to work.

Get dressed properly (hair and makeup as well) with hose and heels.

Then when you get there change into the uniform (banquet was black shoes with low heel, black trousers, crisp white shirt with short cutaway jacket and tie...both black. For pushing cocktails in a formal setting...well lets just say that Imade way more tips on those nites lolol)

mimi

Don't worry....this will be the last of the "Dressing Ms Daisy" type of post.

Needed to hit on the expectations of "the rich and famous" of Dallas during late 1970's .

After all the first impression is the lasting impression....and if that first impression is a professional one....well you can fill in those blanks.

mimi


----------

